# /GTX580OCP not working



## Star (Aug 18, 2011)

*[Half Solved] /GTX580OCP not working*

GPUZ.EXE /GTX580OCP command to disable OCP still doesn't work. I remember months ago in my post here that nvidia patched version 266 drivers. W1zzard said he was working on a fix, but did this ever happen? or did nvidia patch them again? GPUZ isn't disabling OCP on 280.26 as far as I can tell, but I haven't tried since 266 before this.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 18, 2011)

try pre-270.xx


----------



## Star (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try. you caught me in the middle of a post edit-rewrite.

So, 270 and above can't disable OCP?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 18, 2011)

Star said:


> So, 270 and above can't disable OCP?



not sure .. but i remember it stopped working around that time


----------



## Star (Aug 18, 2011)

not working with 266.58, I guess GPUZ was never fixed back in january. (original nvidia "fix" was in 266) So I guess I need to go back to 262.99

thanks for replies btw.


----------



## Star (Aug 18, 2011)

hmm, 262.99 doesn't seem to be working either. VDDC Current goes from 80ish and drop to the 50's and 60's intermittently. and FPS in OCCT jumps around a lot from 120 to 180 due to this. 
I tried to install 258 drivers, but wouldn't install. (pre-580?) I think I'll have to try 260.99 now.


----------



## Star (Aug 18, 2011)

260.99 doesn't find compatible hardware either. I think 262 was the first drivers for 580.

this is odd that it's still not working with 262. Did nvidia maybe update some firmware on the cards themselves so OCP can't be disabled? It used to work with this 580 back in december 2010

Edit: I did clean installs too, and the command i'm using is "C:\GPUZ.exe /GTX580OCP" with a batch file.


----------



## Star (Aug 18, 2011)

Or maybe the attempted fixes by W1zzard were only for a specific version of driver and incompatible with the method of doing it for the old drivers?

On Mar. 4th W1zzard said:


W1zzard said:


> should be included in the latest build and work fine



I've tried 280.26, 266.58, and 262.99 and none work. hmm, maybe 263.09 will work...


----------



## Star (Aug 18, 2011)

Aha! I got it working with a old version of GPU-Z 0.50 and 263.09 drivers. (didn't test any other versions) so it seems newer GPU-Z's have a /GTX580OCP that doesn't work on any driver version??? I guess the attempted fix back in march didn't work and broke backwards compatible fixes too?

So if anyone else wants to disable OCP, it seems you'll have to use GPU-Z.0.5.0.exe with <266 drivers like 263.09 or 262.99. (maybe 0.5.1 gpu-z works too, not sure)

too bad sensors don't work in 0.50, it crashes GPU-Z.

Any chance of future GPU-Z releases having a working /GTX580OCP ?


----------



## Dutchess (Nov 10, 2011)

I am on 280.26 drivers. And it doesn't seem to work - or am I doing something wrong ?

Will it work with GTX 560M ???

Pls update me.


----------



## Dutchess (Nov 10, 2011)

Run by typing in the following command: 

X: gpuz.exe / GTX580OCP

or

X: gpuz.exe / GTX500OCP (newer version GPU-Z 0.5.1)

where ” X “ is the name of your drive letter

_With the latest driver, NVIDIA had blocked our power-throttling disable parameter. 
We found our way around it, and using a new method, fixed the "/GTX500OCP" parameter using which you can override NVIDIA's power throttling feature._


----------

